# monkey squirters



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

After driving in the snow and salt for while, I finally noticed that my windshield washers don't react instantly when activated. I have to hold the washer motor on for 2 or 3 seconds before the washers spray. Every other car I've driven has fluid squirting the moment the washer pump starts running. 
Is this normal?
:confused :confused :confused  :confused :confused


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't have a delay on mine. Many vehicles use check valves up close to the washer nozzle to keep water in the line so there is no delay (Vovlos). I don't know if the GTO has them. Curiousity made me check and I was unable to locate one, however, I could not see all of the fluid line. You might check for a leak (fluild drains out). Any traces of fluild under the car in the morning? Operate it with the hood up and the engine off and see if you can find a leak (leave room for the wipers to sweep).


----------



## tommy (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine did the same thing----then stopped working, dealer found kink in line.
Reran new line, now it works fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

bsmcall said:


> After driving in the snow and salt for while, I finally noticed that my windshield washers don't react instantly when activated. I have to hold the washer motor on for 2 or 3 seconds before the washers spray. Every other car I've driven has fluid squirting the moment the washer pump starts running.
> Is this normal?
> :confused :confused :confused  :confused :confused


 use rainx a slow pump although frustrating beats a mustang at wot!!!!!


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

My sprayers began delaying for 2-3 seconds before spraying. In the past, they almost sprayed over the car immediately when I pulled the lever. Now, they barely spray over the wipers...weak stream. There is a also loud humming noise when I hold the sprayer lever. I'm going to assume the pump is going out? Has anyone's washer fluid pump gone out?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

bsmcall said:


> After driving in the snow and salt for while, I finally noticed that my windshield washers don't react instantly when activated. I have to hold the washer motor on for 2 or 3 seconds before the washers spray. Every other car I've driven has fluid squirting the moment the washer pump starts running.
> Is this normal?
> :confused :confused :confused  :confused :confused


Maybe its time for Cialis!? J/K I have used my wipers maybe two times since ive owned it. One year and four months. Sorry.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I think we have gotten off track, after all this is a religious question.

Let us spray, :lol:


----------

